# Insane falim gum tranformation!!! Does falim/mastic gum just make your masseter muscle bigger? Or do Does it thicken the bones aswell?



## Just inject (Mar 12, 2019)

Or does it actually thicken your jaw and facial width

I found two guys that chew falim/mastic gum with amazing results and more than just there masseter muscle thickened, there whole jaw cheeks and facial structure thickened.







This guy was chewing falim gum 8 hours a day in combination with mewing. Im thinking the majoirty of the results came from the falim gum though sine mewing takes along time to see even small results.


Mr nosey nose is a lookism user and pretty much did the same thing as the guy above but im not sure if he mewed though. either way, its not just the masseter muscle that got bigger on both these guys but the actual jaw bone, cheeks, chin and facial with as well. Can anyone that chews falim confirm this.


----------



## Coping (Mar 12, 2019)

TMJ problems with chewing is the issue


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 12, 2019)

Just inject said:


>


is this before after picture?
falim gum cause balding comfirmed


----------



## theropeking (Mar 12, 2019)

Jaw looked better before. Jaw too wide


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 12, 2019)

8 hours a day...... are u mad nah im sticking with 30 mins a day, my jaw is already clicking from before and doesnt go away. its risky business for me right now


----------



## Lumbersexual (Mar 12, 2019)

Now he just looks fat and is still ugly


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 13, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> 8 hours a day...... are u mad nah im sticking with 30 mins a day, my jaw is already clicking from before and doesnt go away. its risky business for me right now


Keep mewing and clicking will get better.


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2019)

Oils me


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me


????


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 13, 2019)

Tony said:


> Oils me


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 13, 2019)

8hrs is fucking retarded. a few hours will do it


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 13, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> 8hrs is fucking retarded. a few hours will do it


row boat iq


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> row boat iq


Boats me


----------



## Just inject (Mar 15, 2019)

bump


----------



## SomethingOff (Mar 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> row boat iq


Best to emulate how they chewed hard foods before imo. We didn't spend more than an hour or two chewing per day.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 20, 2019)

that mrnose guy inspired me to start mewing. insane results.


----------



## Cretinous (Apr 13, 2019)

a totally stupid approach. More is not more. More is dangerous. One of the most frequent causes of TMJ is chronic gum chewing. 

If you worked any part of your body for 8 hours a day i guarantee you would eventually end up with an overuse injury. This is why instead of having amazingly strong lower backs and knees, most guys involved in manual labor jobs have chronic pain and joint damage after a few years of this lifestyle.


----------



## ShubhJain (Sep 23, 2020)

The first picture is clearly frauded and you can see him doing a chin tuck and in the second he clearly has his face sticking out JFL


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 23, 2020)

XD


----------

